# Mystery Book/KathrynBraund



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Havanese owner/author Kathryn Braund has her new book out, Murder In A Senior Manor. I just ordered it from her site which is less expensive than Amazon.com
I got the Iternet special and with shipping in USD it was a total of 13.49...on Amazon it was 19.95...Can't wait to read it. She says she is living in a Senior facility with her two Havanese now. Many of you may know her??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Havanese owner/author Kathryn Braund has her new book out, Murder In A Senior Manor. I just ordered it from her site which is less expensive than Amazon.com
> I got the Iternet special and with shipping in USD it was a total of 13.49...on Amazon it was 19.95...Can't wait to read it. She says she is living in a Senior facility with her two Havanese now. Many of you may know her??


Let me know what you think when you read it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Will do Geri...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww my book arrived today..and she autographed it...very cute book, I am half way through, she has two Havanese named Clementine and Sasaparilla...I love both those names, who live with her at the Senior Manor...I give it a thumbs up...good read.


----------

